# Logiciel de contrôle parental 6spy, fiable?



## fifi48 (28 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé le logiciel de contrôle parental 6spy ? Le site: http://6spy.com 

Ce logiciel est gratuit et je voudrais l'installer sur le iphone de ma fille pour voir ses déplacements et recevoir la copie de ses sms mais je n'es pas réussi à trouver d'avis sur internet.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## les_innommables66 (28 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Sans rentrer dans le débat sur la surveillance de ses enfants, le logiciel que tu cites nécessite que le téléphone de ta fille soit jailbreaké.

Avec un iPhone, ta fille peut partager sa localisation avec toi sans avoir besoin de nouvelle application.

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## fifi48 (28 Août 2016)

Merci pour votre réponse! En revanche, comment je peux voir ses sms?


----------



## les_innommables66 (28 Août 2016)

Je ne connais pas l'âge de ta fille ni sa maturité, et ne me permets pas de porter un jugement sur ta demande.

A titre personnel (j'ai deux filles), je n'ai jamais cherché à voir leurs SMS.

Si tu le souhaites, la facture détaillée que tu recevras si c'est toi qui prends l'abonnement te permettra de "contrôler" a posteriori vers quels numéros ta fille a envoyé des SMS (et quand). Suffisant pour répondre à tes préoccupations ?

Ne te fais pas d'illusions : si ta fille veut réellement communiquer sans que tu soies au courant, elle trouvera des solutions en fonction des surveillances mises en place (utilisation du téléphone d'une amie, d'un compte mail qu'elle consultera hors de chez toi...) 

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## fifi48 (28 Août 2016)

Merci pour vos conseils et réponses.


----------

